# "Modern Arnis Family Reunion Camp" July 14 - 17, 2011



## Datu Tim Hartman

Greetings-

  I am proud to announce that we will be hosting the *&#8220;Modern Arnis Family Reunion Camp&#8221;* in memory of our teacher the late Grand Master Remy A. Presas. This camp will be held July 14-17, 2011 in Buffalo NY. We have several instructors whom have committed to this event. I&#8217;m currently in the process of inviting more instructors. 

Further information will follow.


----------



## Rich Parsons

This sounds like a lot of fun and a good way to honor our instructor during the 10 year anniversary of his passing.


----------



## Dan Anderson

This sounds like fun.  Count me in.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## chris arena

Dang..  That sounds like fun!

Chris A.


----------



## Dan Anderson

**TEASER ALERT**
I've been talking to Tim a lot over the last couple of days and the confirmed instructor line up is KILLER. I will say no more about it and let Tim make the announcement.

Senior Teaser,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

[FONT=&quot]Greetings-[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]We are rapidly approaching the 10 year anniversary of Grand Master Remy Amador Presas death. Since the Professors passing, there has been quite a bit of political nonsense. Many of us in the Modern Arnis community contributed to the problem, including myself. I cant rewrite the past. What I can do is try to help our community move forward, but not alone.  I have invited 11 instructors for their assistance with this task. We will put aside our differences and share the art that we were taught by Professor. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I humbly request the members of the Modern Arnis community come together to help us honor our teacher. The road to redemption can be a long, lonely one.  I propose that we keep each other company and travel down that road together.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Respectfully Yours,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Datu Tim Hartman[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Remy Presas Modern Arnis[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Here is the information for the camp so far:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Event:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Modern Arnis Family Reunion Camp A Time for Healing[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Date:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]July 21  24, 2011[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Where:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Horizon Martial Arts[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]West Seneca (Buffalo), New York[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Instructors ([/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]in alphabetical order[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]):[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Dan Anderson[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bram Frank[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Chuck Gauss[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tim Hartman[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dieter[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Knüttel[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Rick Manglinong[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Rich Parsons[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kelly Worden[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Brian Zawilinski[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Im still waiting to hear from 3 other instructors. Im looking forward to adding names to this list. I will have more information in the near future about the event including a website dedicated to the camp.[/FONT]


----------



## Dan Anderson

Now that it has been officially posted, I, for one, think this has the potential to be one of the great camps of Modern Arnis history.  If one looks over the group of teachers one will see how broad ranging the instruction will be.  I am already working my own network group pushing this event.  I hope others will do the same.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## MJS

Definately a fantastic lineup!  Still a long ways away, but this is something i'd love to go to.


----------



## Stan

Sounds like a great lineup.  I can't wait.  I wonder what the outcome will be; both organizationally (politically) and in terms of technical development.  I don't envision any continental shifts, but maybe we can hope for some synergies to begin?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

To be honest, it's too early to speculate on such IMO.  It's a chance to honor the late GM, heal some old wounds, and open some lines of communications.  Tim's shared some details with me and said that everyone is welcome, which is cool.   We'll be starting work on the web site shortly which will have a lot more information, and I'll be covering the event as the official photographer. Def. an event I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

This letter is in response to the letters of the Topica FMA group.  But it is probably best to get things out in the open now.  So I will also be posting on FMATalk and Martial Talk.  

  2011 will be the tenth year anniversary of Professor Presas' passing.  To honor our teacher's memory, I have decided to host a reunion camp.  This is to show that the community can put aside our differences for a couple of days to do the right thing.  I have invited eleven people to teach with me on this event.  I have been answered by all but one person.  The people who have accepted the invitation are as follows, in alphabetical order:

  Dan Anderson MA 80
  Bram Frank CSSD 
  Chuck Gauss IMAF 
  Tim Hartman WMAA 
  Dieter Knuttel DAV
  Rick Manglinong IPMAF and WMAA
  Rich Parsons Independent 
  Kelly Worden NSI 
  Brian Zawilinski IMAF 

  The two people who have declined are:

  Jeff Delany IMAF JD        
  Remy Jr. MARPIO 

  I am currently waiting for the reply of the last person.  I will not announce their name, as I do not want to put undue pressure on the party.  At this time, I have no intention of adding to the instructor list.  This does not mean that additional instructors won't be added at some point in the future.  Our instructors are primarily US based instructors.  The reason for that being the US is where most of the political nonsense occurred and this is an opportunity to smooth over the rough patches.  

  In the case of the IMAF, I decided to invite only two of their instructors to teach.  The reason for this is quite simple....I didn't want any organization to have an overwhelming presence on the teaching staff.  This does not mean that I am excluding them from the event.  On the contrary, I would love to have all of the members in attendance.  But the problem I run into is finances.  With the current state of the global economy, I had to make some tough decisions on who to invite to teach at the event.  If I was independently wealthy, I would invite everybody and foot the entire bill myself.  Unfortunately,  that is not the case.  

  The only other question that needs to be addressed is "Who is welcome?"  My invitation is meant for the entire martial arts community, in particular all past and present modern arnis practitioners.  I have asked instructors to put aside their personal differences for this weekend.   They have agreed to teach, with and for, whomever shows up.  This includes myself.  There are people here in Buffalo that I do not get along with that I will not exclude from my event.  However, I am not going to engage in any of the negativity of the past.  Some wounds are too deep and may never heal. 

  If you are interested in attending in the spirit of the event, we look forward to seeing you there.  However, if it is your intent to bring up old topics, don't waste your, or anyone else's time.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Rock & Roll!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## DragonMind

Datu Hartman,

I am a 2nd generation student, training under Dan Anderson. I did not have the opportunity to train with Prof. Presas but would like to honor the man who created the art I have come to admire and enjoy and share with my students. One thing that has impressed me with the FMA community is how welcoming they were to new students. I am also embarrassed by the sniping, name calling, and blatantly juvenile behavior of some of the Professor's direct students. That is not honoring the man or the art.

I, for one, thank you for this opportunity and I look forward to the opportunity to train with so many talented people. Let's remember that the Professor was a man who brought people together in a shared love of his art and truly honor him by rising above petty squabbles and bruised egos. We of the next generation look at you folks now for leadership, not a bad example of childish tantrums. Would you want people 30 years from now to remember this as YOUR legacy?


----------



## tshadowchaser

after reading the list of who will be there I told my wife that I will not be home that week.
Count me in as being there . I can hardly wait to meet and learn from these people


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Reunion Camp Update
Our final instructor has been confirmed. Guro Edessa Ramos will be completing the teaching staff. Our instructors will be:


Dan Anderson MA 80
Bram Frank CSSD 
Chuck Gauss IMAF 
Tim Hartman WMAA 
Dieter Knüttel DAV
Rick Manglinong IPMAF and WMAA
Rich Parsons Independent 
Edessa Ramos IMAFP / CSSD
Kelly Worden NSI 
Brian Zawilinski IMAF
 
I have also finalized our rates for the event. The rates will be:
$349 by July 1, 2011
$399 after July 1, 2011
$425 at the door

More information will follow.


----------



## bobquinn

I will be there! Planning on bringing my troop up with me.
BQ


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Cool!  Be good to see you again sir!


----------



## Tensei85

Awesome! Even though I haven't been training Arnis for almost 10 years now, I would definitely like to attend, it sounds like an event not to be missed.


----------



## Mark Lynn

Just ran across this thread, I plan to be there.

Datu Tim 

I commend you for putting this together and I believe in the right spirit this camp could be and probably will be awesome.  I know from being at the Brevard camp and having been to Dieter's DAV camp that a getting a positive group of individuals together along with some top notch instructors can be a great time of sharing techniques, great instruction, and growth. 

I just wish it was longer.

Mark Lynn


----------



## Mark Lynn

Tim

Are you holding this at a martial arts school?

Is it centrally located close to hotels for people coming in from out of state?

Mark


----------



## Rich Parsons

The Boar Man said:


> Tim
> 
> Are you holding this at a martial arts school?
> 
> Is it centrally located close to hotels for people coming in from out of state?
> 
> Mark


 

Mark,

You will of course have to confirm with Tim about the location, but I thought right now it was at his school with the option based upon pre-registration on possible adding some nearby (* same plaza *) floor space. 

I also know that there are hotels and motels near by. I have staid at a few of them when in the area.  Most are within a few miles of the location. 

Thanks


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

The Boar Man said:


> Tim
> 
> Are you holding this at a martial arts school?
> 
> Is it centrally located close to hotels for people coming in from out of state?
> 
> Mark



Mark-

I hope all is well. Here is an answer to your questions and more.

I will be hosting the event at my school *(Horizon Martial Arts)*. It is 11 miles from the Buffalo Airport *(BUF)*. The Hotel (Holiday Inn Express) is in between the airport and the school. The hotel is 4 miles from the school. 

There is are 2 other busnesses in the plaza I negotiating with to use there facilities with mine if we need the space. If the event is to large for the 3 location, I have a sports complex that I use for my tournaments. This location is about a mile from the school.

There will be a banquet (included in the camp fee) Saturday evening at the restaurant next to the hotel.

I hope this helped you out. I will have more information coming.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*Definitely* a seminar not to miss if you can make it!  Way to many *great instructors* to pass up!


----------



## Dan Anderson

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Definitely* a seminar not to miss if you can make it! Way to many *great instructors* to pass up!


 
Yes, from the instructors I have personally talked to, we are going to make it a great event for all who attend.

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS - Dang.  Just looked at my picture there as I posted.  Gotta get me a new pic.  That one's old and I haved a lot less hair.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well Dan, I will be setting up to do portraits then.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well Dan, I will be setting up to do portraits then.


 You better have enough powder to take the gleam off my bald little head.

Moi


----------



## Dan Anderson

On a totally different note, I have decided what I am going to teach.  I have been working on a way to simplify baston y daga instruction from a distancing point of view. 

Time permitting I will also cover 'body management'.  Remember how RP used to toss us around and not break a sweat?  There are certain factors I have isolated on how he did it that I are easily taught and understood.  That'll be my second topic if there is time to do that.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Here is the current flyer.


----------



## Cruentus

I plan to be at the event if work doesn't get in the way. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Dan Anderson

PAUL!

How the heck are you?

Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson

Dan Anderson said:


> On a totally different note, I have decided what I am going to teach.  I have been working on a way to simplify baston y daga instruction from a distancing point of view.
> 
> Time permitting I will also cover 'body management'.  Remember how RP used to toss us around and not break a sweat?  There are certain factors I have isolated on how he did it that I are easily taught and understood.  That'll be my second topic if there is time to do that.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


PS - I changed my mind (I'm allowed to do that - keeps me from getting stale or predictable).  I'll figure out what I'm going to teach much closer to the event.

DA


----------



## Carol

Looking forward to whatever you are teaching sir. :lol:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Due to schedule conflicts the Reunion camp has been rescheduled to one week earlier. The dates are now July 14 - 17, 2011. I've attached the current flyer to this post. Hope to see you there.


----------



## James Miller

Early November update!

Datu Hartman with the help of Bob Hubbard has given the Reunion Camp  website a great face lift. There are bios on the instructors and special  guests, location and hotel information as well as videos. Check out the site  for yourself.  http://presasarnis.com/reunioncamp/


----------



## James Miller

Just confirmed today. Balintawak Grand Master Bobby Toboada will be in attendance one of our special guests!


----------



## MJS

James Miller said:


> Just confirmed today. Balintawak Grand Master Bobby Toboada will be in attendance one of our special guests!


 
Nice!  So I'm assuming he's in addition to the 10 already on the list or is he replacing someone?


----------



## Dan Anderson

no replacement.  According to talks I've had with Tim there will be several special guests in addition to the instructors.  GM Bobby is the first announced.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## MJS

Dan Anderson said:


> no replacement. According to talks I've had with Tim there will be several special guests in addition to the instructors. GM Bobby is the first announced.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


 

Cool!  Thanks for the info Dan.


----------



## James Miller

GM Max Pallen will be there as well!


----------



## MJS

Wow, this list just keeps getting better and better!!:ultracool


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Just a thought:

*Nothing we can do can change the past, but everything we do changes the future.*:asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn

Dan Anderson said:


> PS - I changed my mind (I'm allowed to do that - keeps me from getting stale or predictable).  *I'll figure out what I'm going to teach much closer to the event.*
> 
> DA



So Dan 
Have you decided yet on what you are going to teach?

BTW over breakfast on Wednesday I reminded my wife that this camp was coming up and I'm still planning on going.

So far so good.
Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson

The Boar Man said:


> So Dan
> Have you decided yet on what you are going to teach?
> 
> BTW over breakfast on Wednesday I reminded my wife that this camp was coming up and I'm still planning on going.
> 
> So far so good.
> Mark


It'll be great to see you there.  I haven't decided totally but I've got an idea...  Probably be a surprise.

Dan


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Here is the updates flyer.


----------



## Mark Lynn

Datu Tim

I mean no disrespect here and I'm no trying to throw stones, cause a fuss, or anything.  However I noticed that Bram and Edssa weren't on the new flyer, I understand that schedules change and such over the months.  So from a potential customer's point of view how solid is the current line up?

Since I'm looking at having to purchase airline tickets, hotel and rental car fees, much less taking vacation off work and having to get a kitchen pass from my wife to attend this camp how secure is the current line up, and the current schedule?

I went to symposium expecting one thing and got something totally different when I got there.  There was still some excellent instruction but.....


----------



## Mark Lynn

Just out of curiosity how many people here on MT are seriously considering going to this camp?  Putting all politics (if there is any of that crap left) aside, I was just wondering who on MT I might be seeing there.

From my personal point of view these type of instructional events don't happen to often (if at all really) and are a huge pain to put on and they are also a great financial risk to the promoter or promoting body.  So when they do come around I plan on going and make the sacrifices to attend them, because they might not happen again.  I have found that I have received my moneys worth by attending these camps and working with the other instructors that are present, many times over.

One of the things my students are benefiting from is the fact that I have attended a few events like this (or training camps of different Modern Arnis/FMA associations) so they get to learn techniques and concepts that are culled from many different sources.  This helps not only their growth in the martial arts but my growth as well as we flesh out material that I learned from these camps.  As a side note a couple of my students just came from a Modern Arnis group that practice one form of Remy's material, and they can see a difference in what I teach compared to their former instructor.  They are getting a more diverse view of the art due to my background of seeking instruction from wherever and whomever instead of only one organization. 

All of this to say I believe that we are carrying on the legacy that GM Remy left by training with other instructors and other organizations and this type of event is a great way to do it.  Oh and you can meet some great friends there as well.  So anybody on MT planning on going to the event?

Mark


----------



## MJS

The Boar Man said:


> Just out of curiosity how many people here on MT are seriously considering going to this camp? Putting all politics (if there is any of that crap left) aside, I was just wondering who on MT I might be seeing there.
> 
> From my personal point of view these type of instructional events don't happen to often (if at all really) and are a huge pain to put on and they are also a great financial risk to the promoter or promoting body. So when they do come around I plan on going and make the sacrifices to attend them, because they might not happen again. I have found that I have received my moneys worth by attending these camps and working with the other instructors that are present, many times over.
> 
> One of the things my students are benefiting from is the fact that I have attended a few events like this (or training camps of different Modern Arnis/FMA associations) so they get to learn techniques and concepts that are culled from many different sources. This helps not only their growth in the martial arts but my growth as well as we flesh out material that I learned from these camps. As a side note a couple of my students just came from a Modern Arnis group that practice one form of Remy's material, and they can see a difference in what I teach compared to their former instructor. They are getting a more diverse view of the art due to my background of seeking instruction from wherever and whomever instead of only one organization.
> 
> All of this to say I believe that we are carrying on the legacy that GM Remy left by training with other instructors and other organizations and this type of event is a great way to do it. Oh and you can meet some great friends there as well. So anybody on MT planning on going to the event?
> 
> Mark


 
I was planning on going, however, as I told Tim at the recent Summer camp, I'm unable to get the time off from work.  Pisses me off, as I was looking forward to this, but what can ya do.  As for anyone else on here, no idea.


----------



## Carol

I can't make it unfortunately.  I have the time off work, but my niece is getting married in 10 days, and my nephew is getting married in August...both in North Carolina.  I wouldn't miss their weddings any more than I would miss a wedding of my own kids, if I had them...but I can't pull off three out-of-state trips in as many months.

Bums me out.  I was really looking forward to working out with the Buffalo folks again as well as meeting GM Anderson and everyone else.  If I can find a windfall of cash somewhere, I will definitely come out!  But that's not looking too possible right now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll be there.  I'll be covering the event for MT & FMAT, doing a ton of photography and offering portrait services as well as doing portraits of most of the instructors (hopefully all of them).


----------



## Dieter

Hi Mark,

I'll be there.

The ticket is booked and only some catastropy can kee me from not comeing.
So this is 1/8th of the lineup. 

Greetings

Dieter


----------



## Rich Parsons

Mark,

I am back from a vacation and I will be there. I know Tim has been in contact with the other instructors, and if there were more changes he would have announced them. 

I agree that other events in the past did not live up to their billing nor the claims of the host to be great events, because the host did know about many cancellations before the event but choose not to publish it and inform the public. He also filled the instructor list with his friends and students. His call as the host, just not what was advertised. 

I talked to Tim about that at the time and I have also been in communication with Tim since the early discussions of this event. Tim is honestly trying to get people to come together and work together. He set aside all issues and asked others to do the same so we can all move forward. Tim invited his list which included two who choose not particpate. When he moved it by a week he reconfirmed all exisitng instructors ebfore doing so and also sent out a new request to the two instructors who had conflicts. They either did not reply or stated they still had a conflict. 

I believe this will be a good event and that there will the list above, unless something unforeseen happens as Dieter pointed out. 

I hope to see you there Mark.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I do know that Tim invited the Presas family and Jeff Delany twice. There were other invitations sent out for guests, etc. He's also been putting a lot of miles on trying to get the word.  Me, I'm looking forward to the event.


----------



## Dan Anderson

The Boar Man said:


> Datu Tim
> 
> However I noticed that Bram and Edssa weren't on the new flyer, I understand that schedules change and such over the months.  So from a potential customer's point of view how solid is the current line up?  -   I went to symposium expecting one thing and got something totally different when I got there.  There was still some excellent instruction but.....


Hi Mark,

Edessa has moved to Afghanistan to be with her husband and you think a plane ticket from Texas is expensive?  Hoooeeey.  The line up is still pretty strong with what, roughly a month to go?  This will be a different animal than the Symposium, I believe, and should go well.

I still haven't figured out what I am going to teach yet.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson

I haven't decided what I am going to teach yet but I do know what I am going to bring:

Super Dan - A Martial Arts Memoir (book)
De-Fanging The Snake (NEW DVD on stick disarms)
Fast Track Arnis Vol. 5 - Free-Fighting (NEW DVD -Stick Sparring/Fighting)
_"Super Dan"_ not only covers my karate history but deals extensively with my experiences with Prof. Remy Presas and FMA overall.

_"De-Fanging The Snake"_ is the DVD follow up to my most successful Modern Arnis book of hte same name.  It will not only show, in motion, ever action in the book but has even more.

_"Fast Track Vol. 5 - Free-Fighting"_ covers how I actually use the techniques of FMA in unrehearsed sparring and fighting.

All good fun.  I might even teach the above two topics but we'll see much closer to the event.  See you there!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Dan, might I suggest something that includes either a stick, a knife or empty hand techniques? Might go over good and I figure I'd help you narrow the focus a bit.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Bob Hubbard said:


> Dan, might I suggest something that includes either a stick, a knife or empty hand techniques? Might go over good and I figure I'd help you narrow the focus a bit.


Ahhhhh.  That narrows the range of options, doesn't it.  Since it is an arnis camp I will consider your suggestion a valid one.  

DA


----------



## James Miller

*Greetings-

The camp is rapidly approaching. I just wanted to remind everyone that  this Friday (June 17) in the due date for early registration. FYI we  have several special guests in attendance:

GM Max Pallen - Senkotiros
GM Ron Van Browning - San Soo Kung Fu
GM Kim Foreman - DKI

JM*


----------



## Mark Lynn

James Miller said:


> *Greetings-
> 
> The camp is rapidly approaching. I just wanted to remind everyone that  this Friday (June 17) in the due date for early registration. FYI we  have several special guests in attendance:
> 
> GM Max Pallen - Senkotiros
> GM Ron Van Browning - San Soo Kung Fu
> GM Kim Foreman - DKI
> 
> JM*



Jim

Is GM Bobby Toboada still scheduled top be there?

Also I've committed, sent the check in today.  Look forward to seeing everyone there.

Mark


----------



## The Last Legionary

Mr. Anderson,
  Will you be teaching at the event, or are you merely going as a vendor? I ask simply because this close to the event you seem very certain what sale items to bring yet seem uncertain what actual art related material you could present.  I mean it's very rare that you ever post without mentioning something you have for sale. In fact, I  don't recall the last time you contributed content and you don't appear to be a paid advertiser so constantly sneaking around the ad policies is rather dishonorable, especially for someone of your rank. Wouldn't you agree?

As to the event itself, it looks interesting. If I can get back to WNY that weekend I might stick my head in for a hello and some wings.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Last,

No, I wouldn't agree.  I haven't decided what I am going to teach because of the plethora of instructors.  Am I only going to be a vendor?  No.  The reason I don't post much is because I am busy with my school, much busier than I have been in the past.  Sneaking around the ad policies?  Dishonorable?  Just because I know what I am gong to bring to the camp?  I have been asked by others not on MT if I am going to bring anything and if so, what.  Public answer.  Too bad you might only stick your head in for a hello and some wings.  You're going to miss quite an event.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Greetings-

Due to the preparation for the upcoming camp, as well as running my business, Ive been less visible than usual. Much has been happening behind the scenes. This post will be to update everyone on the latest developments. 

First of all, we have lost two of the instructors, Bram and Edessa. When you announce an event eighteen months prior to its occurrence, there is always the risk of unforeseen conflicts. One example is that Edessas husband was deployed to Afghanistan. In support of her husband, she has joined him and is doing contract work. As nice as it would be to have everyone at the event, sometimes things dont go as planned. I have received confirmation from the rest of the instructors, and unless there are unforeseen emergencies, everyone will be there.

Second, there seems to be a little confusion with the registration process. We do not offer registration via Face Book. To register, you must either mail the registration form with payment or contact me at Datu@PresasArnis.com to make other arrangements. We are past the early bird discount. The camp rate is now $399. Group rates are still available of 20% off for groups of 5 or more.

Third, the event hotel (Best Western Plus) is about to release the block of rooms reserved for the event. The rooms are either 2 double or 1 king size bed. The room rate is $99 per night plus taxes. 

Finally, we have several special guests attending the camp: GM Max Pallen  Senkotiros, GM Ron Van Browning - San Soo Kung Fu and GM Kim Foreman  DKI. These were friends of Prof Presas who wanted to be part of our remembrance of the Prof. They will be sharing some of their stories about the Prof and Modern Arnis history and, with a little convincing, we may be able to get them to do a demonstration or two.

If there are any further questions, I can be reached at 716-771-1291 or Datu@presasArnis.com . 

Im looking forward to seeing some old friends and well as making new ones. 

Respectfully Yours, 
Datu Tim Hartman
www.presasarnis.com


----------



## Mark Lynn

Just read the thread where Datu Worden isn't going to be able to make the camp.  Bummer.  I was really looking forward to seeing him teach.  

I'm having problems getting to Buffalo myself, but I should be there tomorrow afternoon around the dinner break.  (If all goes right and I can make the flight.)  I'll miss the first training session, but I should be there for the rest of the camp.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Modern Arnis Reunion Camp is probably the best, most fun martial arts camp I've been to in the past 10 years. Great people, lots of cool stuff being shown, and I've done over 1,100 photos, so far. 1 more day, I might hit 1,500 shots!

At tonights dinner, they mentioned 64 attendees, not counting instructors, guests and at least a dozen folks who popped in to say hello for a little bit.

Here's some shots of the 1st 2 days, I'll have more up later.


----------



## Bob Hubbard




----------



## Bob Hubbard




----------



## Mark Lynn

Had a great past two days here (I missed Thursday).  As Bob has said this camp has been excellent and as the name says it was a reunion, it has been a great time of healing.  Kudos go to Tim (and Janice) for putting this thing together and to all of the instructors who have taught here.  Likewise the other students that I have worked with on the mat have been great (and as it has been stressed), all of this together has made this to be a great camp.

One thing that has impressed me is how far, how different, the instructors here have taken the art and made it their own.  Being a camp and seminar junkie I have seen, worked with, taken instruction from many of the instructors (at seminars) in the past.  I think I hadn't seen Rick Manglinong, or Rich Parsons, or Mrs. Foreman; but other them that I had seen everyone in one format or another, some several times.  After GM Remy passed it seemed that some instructors taught much the same way he did, now I believe the instruction has gotten much better.  Everyone is making the art their own and it was shown in the variety of instructors here.  Lets face it, Remy was a great person and a great demo instructor, but he really never (in all of the camps I went to with him, all of the seminars,) got into the depth, the how to, the why, behind the techniques; to the level that it seems his top students are now taking the art.  NOT that they are better then Remy, but the instruction has gotten better.  I also believe the art has gotten better with the diversity. 

Mark


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Best. Camp. Ever.
IMO.

I didn't get out of there until almost 4pm today.
I am sooo very glad I shoot digital.
If I was shooting film...I'd owe Kodak a new plant I think.

Final tally of shots: 1,457
Thursday: 343
Friday: 319
Saturday: 555
Sunday: 240

Gonna take a week to work through them and process 

The feeling I had at the end, was one I haven't felt in a long time. Sadness. Sadness that it was over.
I could tell that the instructors were having a blast....like kids playing. You could see how much they love the arts, how much they loved sharing.  
It was a good time.  Some people weren't able to make it.  We missed them. Most notable was the absence of Datu Worden. His letter was read at the opening of the camp, and he's commented on some of the Facebook updates on his regrets as being unable to make it, and his happiness that it was so much of a success. 

The egos, I didn't see them. The politics, I didn't hear them.  Just a great tribute to GM Remy Presas, by some older and wiser friends and students of his, who put aside old issues, traveled great distances, and made a hell of an event happen.

Thank you.  That was something I was glad to be part of.

And only 1 mirror had to die.


----------



## MJS

Sounds like an awesome time! It sounds like it was everything that it was supposed to be, and you said it Bob....a time for the Senior students of GM Remy, as well as of FMAists, to come together, to check the BS at the door, and to teach, and share the wonderful art that was left to us. 

I still wish that I could've made it, but hopefully, this will be an event that happens again, in the future. 

And BTW, very nice shots!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thank you.  Personally, I'd love to see something happen on a regular basis. Every couple years try and do another mega camp.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

2nd Sunday group shot. I think I counted 64 people in this pic.  We did a number of smaller group shots on Friday, Saturday and Sunday so that as many people as possible could have shots of their clubs, orgs and groups with the guests and instructors.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Hi All,

The campthree days of good will, good classes, good students, and good teachers.  This camp was one of the most positive camps I have ever been to.  This camp ended up being very personal for me as well.

High points:
 Jimmy Thomas being willing to pick me up at the airport after a colossal kerfluffle at Charlotte airport.      

Chuck Gauss  I have only peripherally known him over the years.  Weve hardly spoken three paragraphs to each other.  I told Brian Zawilinski that one of the goals I had for this camp was to get to know Chuck.  What passion the man has for Remy and Modern Arnis!  Thats the best word I can come up with for him  passion. 

Rich Parsons.  I got to reconnect with my balintawak eskrima teacher, Manong Ted Buot, through Rich Parsons.  I hadnt seen Rich for several years but weve always maintained a decent communication line.  One thing he and I share is a love for Filipino Martial Arts and he is willing to share with anyone interested. 

Maria Zawilinski.  Brian has told me of his wife for some time now and his commitment to his marriage and her.  I finally go to meet her.  I told her You know, I dont even know you but right away I like you.  You know how that happens when sometimes when you meet someone?  Maria is one of those people.  Way to go, Brian!  On an added note it always great to see my little brother, Brian.

Speaking of Brian, another Brian (Johns) received his Master Instructor certificate in the IMAF.  Brian Johns is one of those guys who quietly goes about his business teaching and propagating Modern Arnis.  Quietly, yet, no less passionately.  Congratulations, Brian!

Picking on Dieter Knuttel.  Every time we see each other we start sniping away, very good naturedly of course.  We just pick up where we left off.  Good fun.  His energy and enthusiasm never ceases to amaze me.

Watching the students just eat up the instruction.  Such enthusiasm and willingness to learn.  Watching each instructor ramp up the energy of the group by his presense.

Seeing that each instructor had taken what he had learned from Remy Presas and stepped forward with it, perfecting it, modifying it according to the personality of the presenter.  Sweet.  These are just high points I can think of after several days of intense training/teaching while I sit here in the airport lamenting the fact that my laptop is refusing to connect me up with the Boston Logan airport wifi.

I have a bit of a confession to make.  I was a bit skeptical about how much of a reunion the Reunion Camp would be.  Ive been to many camps when RP was alive and several after his passing and definitely involved in the aftermath wars.  A lot has happened since the passing of Remy Presas and not a whole lot of it has been unifying or uniting.  Like I said, I was skeptical.  Well, several things have happened in the last year that foretold what could happen at this camp.
Brian Zawilinski invited Rich Parsons and Tim Hartman to guest teach at the IMAF Connecticut Camp.  In April, I had Bram Frank and Kelly Worden at my school with me to present the Stick & Steel II FMA Seminar.  Both were howling successes.  Both had several of the camp instructors at each.  This gave a possibility of what could happen at the Reunion Camp.  Unfortunately, several of the initially selected instructors couldnt make it.  That happens at any major event and is a fact of life.  The show must go on.

What happened at the camp is that my skepticism was unwarranted.  From top (instructors) to bottom (lowest ranking student) is went as smooth as glass.  You know how you can go to any camp and there are factions or cliques?  None here.  NONE.  Across the boards every person here was here for one reason: to make the camp a success.   By the time the first day of the camp was ended I saw how it was going to go.  It was going to go as smooth as butter.
In my opinion this camp was an unqualified success.  I would love to say it was successful because [insert your favorite reason here if it includes the fact that I attended] but that would be untrue.  It succeeded for roughly 70-75 reasons; the attendees, instructors, guests of the camp, the host and Janice Strance.  Every one of these people is responsible for its success.

On a personal note, something unexpectedly amazing happened.  It is no secret that Tim and I have had our ups and downs over the years.  This camp cut through all the stuff and we have hit the reset button.  At the camp banquet Tim delivered a very eloquent speech about the people who have helped him over the years and at the end, he also very eloquently spoke of the ups and downs he went through with the Modern Arnis community the years after Remys death.  During the conclusion of his speech he apologized for any upsets he created.  The amazing thing is that when he apologized he was looking me straight in the eyes.  I took this personally as a public apology to me.

Tim, its a two-way street and it takes another person contributing to the scene to have ups and downs with.  I most certainly added to the mix.  As I texted you that night, apology accepted without reservation.  Also publicly, you have my apology without reservation for my contribution to the ups and downs between us.  As far as you and I are concerned, I have hit the reset button.  Amazing  me and Kelly and me and you in such a short space of time! 

I hear Prof. Presas off in the distance saying, _Oh wow!  This is beautiful._

You and Janice and everyone pulled it off.  It was a reunion camp.  It had the feel of a good reunion.  Some people were saying Lets do it again!  Well, I agree another camp like this would be stunning but I dont know if we could replicate it because of the special reason we all came together for. A special camp happens for special reasons.  I dont think any of us wants 10 years of intra-family squabbles just so we can reunite again.  But I tell you one thing, it is a hell of a start for us getting together periodically for a family camp of sorts.  This one worked beautifully and there is no reason that it could not work again.
For those of you who missed it, you missed something special.  You really did.  Well, there will be another family gathering sometime in the future.  Come to that one and you can experience some really good will.

Yours,
 Dan Anderson


----------



## MJS

Nice write up Dan.   I'd be interested in hearing a little about what everyone taught.  No need to go into a huge breakdown, just some small snips.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Mark Lynn would be a good one for that.  You should see the amount of notes he takes.  I want to see that in a book some day...if it could fit in one volume.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dieter

Back home now from a great camp.

I can support all that has been written about.
I was hoping for a good camp (I am a "glass half full" guy) but it was even better as hoped for or expected.

I had to chance to meet several teachers for the first time like Max Pallen, Rick Maglinong, Doug Pierre, Brian Jones (congratulations for your Master-instructor degree again Brian) and more.

I was very happy to get to know Chuck Gauss much better. I hope and am sure, a long frienship will be based on that camp, not only with him but also the others.

Of course training talking and laughing with all friends I knew already like Dan, Tim, Brian, Rich added to the feeling, that one is welcome and that it is not only written, but that we ARE a big Modern Arnis family.

The spirit was high, the energy was high and I have heared no complaint about anything from anybody.
That is not normal but it was not a normal camp either.
No matter what people that were not there will write about it.

Several people came to my to say, that they were not sure to come and they were "sooooo happy" (thats the way they said it) that they were talked into participating. 

Much more things can be said about it, but thanks to Tim and Janice, who were perfect hosts, friendly and always having a helping hand for extra wishes.

Thanks to all the instructors for their friendship and willingness to share.

It was a great expericence and well worth the trip from Germany to the US.


One important note:

I WILL TAKE THIS CAMP TO GERMANY!

Most probably 3 days in October or November next year.
Planned instructors are (in no specific order):
Kelly Worden, Dan Anderson, Tim Hartman, Chuck Gauss, Brian Zawilinsky and myself.

All instructors have already agreed to participate, if health allows it. 

More information will come and I invite all participants of this years camp (and all others too of course) to least consider the trip to Germany. It would be nice if at least some can come, like 5 of my students also made the trip from Europe to Buffalo.

It will be worthwhile and you WILL meet many new friends in Germany.

Greetings

Dieter Knüttel


----------



## Dane

First of all thanks for a great camp.

It were me and my families first greater seminar out of Denmark/Germany
We were very excited to see how the other will greet us.
I must say we were greeted with great joy, like thay have had known us for years.
For that we would like to say thanks.

There were many interresting input, intres and ways of doing the things.
With shows that we Arnisadors are one big family, no matter what system we are training.

We hope that there will come many people to Datu Dieter Knüttels camp next year.
Where we are planning to come, and hopefully a few more from Denmark will join us.

Sincerely
Brian Hestehave


----------



## Mark Lynn

Dan Anderson said:


> Mark Lynn would be a good one for that.  You should see the amount of notes he takes.  I want to see that in a book some day...*if it could fit in one volume.*
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Thanks for the compliment Dan, but with 26 pages typed for the first day of this camp, I doubt it would fit in one book.  Not with the amount of camps I've been to over the years.  But who knows maybe a series.

Anyway in a condensed form
Friday

Max Pallen 
Mostly with a lecture, covered force to force blocking concepts; force to force allows for the stronger more powerful person to win whereas yielding to force (cushioning blocking) allows for a weaker person to overcome strength.  He discuss the reasons for learning Sinawali drills, the three different types of strikes, the use of the punyo, etc. etc.  And then we did some drills but mostly he was demonstrating his material to teach us.

GM Rick Manglinon
Taught on the Sinawali drills specifically on the X pattern series
Open X pattern, Reverse X pattern, combining them, and then RH doing all high strikes and LH doing all low strikes vs. Single Sinawali Standard (this was fun).  
Then he went over briefly Replacement stepping and then in the Kombatan 24 count feeding pattern (for their combative series), and then he went over the systems 1-4 to answer the strikes found in the 24 count feeding drill.  Along with the timing concepts found within those drills.  And then what I thought was way cool was that GM Manglinon taught a brief series of drills on his method of dealing with the 2nd stick hand.

In the Kombatan 24 (as in the 14) Count drill one hand is fed and the trainee then defends against it using systems (I call them responses) 1-4.  Disarming is also taught in the same manner off of these strikes.  GM Manglinon took it one step further by organizing a system of dealing with the other hand so the trainee would defend in a prescribed manner on say count 1 and then answer the other stick hand in a similar prescribed defense.  This was a logical progression but one I had never seen before in any Kombatan material or from any other instructor.

And then he tied in the empty hand applications to the above systems and drills.

Well got to go that was just a brief view up to about 11:30 or so (lunch?) on Friday.

Mark


----------



## MJS

Thanks Mark!   Looking forward to reading the rest.


----------



## Mark Lynn

Dan Anderson taught next on disarming.

Dan covered topics like; do disarms work on everyone, foot work that helps set up the disarms, body positioning for disarms, and some basic principles behind disarming.  During all of this he had some simple but important drills that backed up or taught these principles/concepts prior to the actual disarming of the strikes.  Actually I liked having these drills because sometimes my students struggle with the foot work that helps set up the disarm, and they instead stay flat footed or rooted.  Which we all know isn't the right thing to do.

After going over the basic principles Dan then got into going over specific disarms off of Angles 1,2, and 4 (maybe more but I only referenced these) as he described the difference between assisted (striking the person first to distract and set up the disarm) and incidental disarming (striking the person as a result of the disarm).

Tim Hartman taught after Dan on empty hand vs. knife disarming.
Tim basically taught on a module of disarming a person from an escort position and building (or adding on) from there.  He started from an escort with both hands on the weapon arm and then moved to disarming different angles of attack but always moving back to the same (similar) positions and finishing techniques.  He covered several different angles of attack; escort position, #5 (thrust),  #1 (high forehand), #3 (mid level forehand) , #4 (mid level back hand), #5 (thrust).

He also explained his different stages (phases or levels) of training or out comes desired to be applied to the above method of instruction.  After this he went to some material that dealt with when both parties have a knife and the hand is grabbed or controlled by the other party.  Basically this involved stripping the knife using the flat of the blade against a body part.  He covered scenarios including both standing and after taking a person down to the ground.

Chuck Gauss taught next and Brian Johns was his demo partner
Chuck taught on two sticks vs. one material.  While I enjoy this type of material and I teach it in my classes, Chuck's take on it was more combative/realistic than I have seen it taught or practiced before.  Often times at seminars and such the two on one can get to be aggressive but it is generally just the feeding of the punyos (sweep strokes) or the thrusts where attitude is displayed.  Chuck's take was much more aggressive and Brian John's did a good job of hanging in there with him.  Of course hearing Chuck's story of training with Remy in the airport and in the hotel room (great stories BTW) I could see why Chuck teaches the way he does.  At this point I was working with Ryan (?) one of Datu Tim's students (Ryan congrats on your promotion) so I had a great time with this material.

The following progression was built in stages where he showed/demo'd what we were to do then we went and did it, then we went back and he demonstrated some more, and we went back to did the drill and so on. So each line below represents a new drill building on the previous one.
2 vs. 1
Add in R thrust
A feeds in the high forehand (instead of the thrust) and B counters with block check and counter
A then double blocks (on the outside of B's SH forearm)
A then slices across the stomach with one of his sticks
A RH blocks and LH thrusts
A LH blocks and RH thrusts
As B returns the HBH (the block check and counter), A RH Sweep Stroke entry, B parries with alive hand, combat hit to the checking hand.

Add in the L thrust
B blocks checks and counters (with a high forehand), A double blocks and then push pull disarm.

Then Chuck taught on Tapi Tapi R to R.  setting up a pattern with three finishes.

At the end of the night we finished with Ron Van Browning teaching on grappling, groundwork and locking type skills.  Since I am not a groundwork, BJJ, etc. etc. practitioner, these are my most incomplete notes.  I have no real references to go by to try and name nor describe his material.  I was working with Jaye Spiro at this point and we put some of the escapes to the test since I out weigh her by somewhere between 180-200 lbs.  After that we changed partners some I worked with Larry who's more my size, now this was educational.  The head lock/front choke defense (escape) was the closest I came to blacking out in a long time.  In fact I was probably on the verge of going out when I succeeded in gaining a finger and broke the hold.  In fact throughout the weekend if I need to really test a technique Larry would be the person I would go to, we had some fun with this stuff and some of the stick locks.   

That was Friday.


----------



## MJS

Very nice Mark!  Thank you very much, for taking the time to do these write-ups.


----------



## Cruentus

I put out my own review on a seperate thread, because there was a lot of 'personal journey' stuff in there. Anyway, enjoy: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...is-Family-Renuion-camp-a-personal-perspective...


----------



## The Last Legionary

I enjoyed the short bit I saw. Popped in for a few minutes to say hello while all the instructors were on the floor together.
I liked the screaming contest.  Dan won.  But no I didn't buy the dvd. 
What is German for "Duck"? Datu Dieter's disarms were wicked.
Loved watching that Ryan kid get turned into the alphabet.
I wish I could have stuck around longer but you know. After years of reading the bickering, it's good to read all the good things.
More pictures? Anyone got any video clips?


----------



## Dieter

German for Duck is "Ente".
But why do you want to know this?

Thanks for the compliment about the disarming techniques.

Quote:
"But no I didn't buy the dvd. "


You should have bought mine


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Datu, I think he's being silly, but is that 'duck' as in the bird, or 'duck' as in 'move your head out of the path of the stick before it hits you'?


----------



## Dieter

Bob Hubbard said:


> Datu, I think he's being silly, but is that 'duck' as in the bird, or 'duck' as in 'move your head out of the path of the stick before it hits you'?



OK, in this case the mirror did not "Duck"


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Dieter said:


> OK, in this case the mirror did not "Duck"



:roflmao:
Very true.  Course I was thinking it'd be a good thing for any American's heading to Germany to know.
(Well, that and where it the toilet). 

I'm still working through the shot from the camp. I've got too many good ones this year.


----------



## BrianZ

I have attended many events over the past 30 years, most were very good, some were exceptional, very few were negative, and a few were simply inspirational . . . This Reunion Camp comes very close to taking the top spot . . .  Many thanks to Tim, Janice, my wife Maria, all my fellow Instructors and most importantly, all of those that took the time to attend to share your interest and energy . . .  Our Teacher is smiling down upon us . . . 

Regards,

Brian Z.


----------



## The Last Legionary

Dieter said:


> German for Duck is "Ente".
> But why do you want to know this?
> 
> Thanks for the compliment about the disarming techniques.
> 
> Quote:
> "But no I didn't buy the dvd. "
> 
> 
> You should have bought mine


 


Bob Hubbard said:


> Datu, I think he's being silly, but is that 'duck' as in the bird, or 'duck' as in 'move your head out of the path of the stick before it hits you'?



I was, but the compliment is sincere.
I had to pick on Mr. Anderson though given our earlier exchange.


----------



## Dieter

The Last Legionary said:


> I was, but the compliment is sincere.


I understood it as a sincere compliment. 
Thank you.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt

Bob Hubbard said:


> (Well, that and where it the toilet).


Wo ist deine badezimmer? or something like that. Datu Deiter is much better at English than I am at Deutsch. I haven't spoken much of it in 18yrs, and I was never very good at the articles.


----------



## Dieter

Perpetual White Belt said:


> Wo ist deine badezimmer?


Almost correct. "Wo ist dein Badezimmer" or "Wo ist die Toilette"
But what has this to do this this thread about the camp?


----------



## The Last Legionary

Kaith said it was important to know for Americans traveling to your camp next year.


----------



## Dieter

got it.
I am sure they will be easy to find


----------



## Dan Anderson

Dieter said:


> Almost correct. "Wo ist dein Badezimmer" or "Wo ist die Toilette"


Nein!  Nien!  Wo ist das bier?!?!?!" is the correct question for Americans in Germany.


----------



## The Last Legionary

Wo ist das bier?
Danke. :drinkbeer

30 minutes later

Wo ist die Toilette? :toilclaw::mrtoilet:

What?  ok I'll shut up now.  Are there going to be Saturday and Sunday write ups?
:hmm:


----------



## Mark Lynn

I'm still writing up Saturday's notes, I had to leave on Sunday so I don't have for then.  I'll post a write up in the next day or so.

Mark


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Cool.  Looking forward to it.   

Mark, if you have a sec, could you PM me the instructor order?  I'm still organizing the pics and it'll help greatly so I get things in the right order


----------



## Mark Lynn

Bob

Check your PM.  I listed the instructors in order that I have them in my notes.  Including the Round Robin teaching in the order I have that as well.  I was missing some of the instructors on the Round Robin teaching Mrs. Foreman, the lady with her and GM  Van Browning, and maybe some on the 2nd series of Round Robin teaching Saturday night.


----------



## Dieter

Mark, 

I send you a PN and an email. 
If you did not ge this, please send me a mail 

Thanks

Dieter


----------



## terleckt

I can try to give a little write up for Thursday and Sunday. 
 After about a 6 hour drive, we got there in time to register and do a little stretching before Datu Tim's orientation.  I was tired but very excited to start training.  Datu Dieter started the camp off with some disarms.  I was very impressed with how fast he was with the sticks.  He let us practice just long enough to get the technique down, then moved on with something else.
Master Zawilinski showed some very practical defense moves.  I liked how he started with one thing and built on it.  He was very good at explaining the technique and why he does it that way.  
By the time Sunday came around, there were quite a few people who left. 
 I have had the pleasure of training with Master Parson's before, and it's always a good time.  Master Parson's ended his teaching with some locks.  That was the part that I concentrated on.  Master Parson's gets right to the point.  Will always be one of my favorites!  
Master Zawilinski once again had some very practical techniques.  I will not forget to "answer the phone".  His self defense techniques are something I can see myself using and putting into my training.
We ended the day with Datu Dieter and some finger locks.  Datu came around and was making sure everyone was getting the techniques correctly.
My overall experience with the camp was great.  I learned some different ways to apply some techniques and have been using them in class.  I got a chance to meet some instructors that I have heard about and meet some new people.
The instructors were very helpful.  I was impressed by some that were taking other classes.  
The one that made the biggest impression on me was Datu Dieter.  I hope that he comes back sometime so that I can train with him again!!  
Thank you to Datu Tim for putting on a great camp!!


----------



## Dan Anderson

Bobby,

More pictures!

Dan


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm finishing up the Saturday shots now.  Had to pause for the heat wave to break.  Should be finishing up the cd shots this weekend.  I'll post a few more shortly


----------



## Mark Lynn

Saturday's write up part 1 

Saturday morning started off with Brian Z. teaching a session on empty hand vs. stick defense.  His teaching module was based on defense against a high forehand attack and a a high backhand attack and using a "telephone block" to take the impact of the strike as you then grab the stick and counter.  Later this same type of defense was developed using a stick vs. stick scenario.  Brian showed how different locks and traps can come out of the four basic hand positions per side.  These locks, traps and techniques are found throughout the Professor's material.  

Datu Hartman taught the next segment on stick vs. stick disarming.  He started off explaining his method of rating disarms A-D from the preferred to the least preferred.  Now I had never really thought about classifying disarms this way, so I got some good food for thought during this segment.  Basically he taught on a series disarms according to the 12 angles of attack and then rated them A-D, the concept being that it is OK to train for personal growth by training on disarms (or techniques) that aren't likely to ever occur or be needed, as well as training for combative effectiveness.  Rating the disarms (techniques) gives you a sort of matrix to prioritize your training time.  He finished with the stick disarm (reversal) he called "the Hollywood" which was fun to end the disarm training on.  During this segment I was working with Tih (one Jaye Spiro's students), and one of Tim's Lakan's (I think she tested for Lakan rank prior to the camp?) who came up with a variation on one of the disarms which was cool (damn I wish I had written it down).

Well I have to go, I'll post more later.


----------



## Mark Lynn

Saturday write up part 2

SM Dan Anderson taught the next segment on stick sparring concepts; proper distancing, hitting the person as the cross the critical distance line, coordinated motion, foot work to use when striking etc. etc.  Dan had several different drills to teach these concepts along with the some techniques to go along with the foot work.  Dan's segment was very fun and informative and I got a lot out of the lesson.

GM Rick Maglinon was up next and he started off teaching double stick flow drills as in Double Sinawali Standard Six Count, and then he went into Open Six Count and then Opoen Six Count vs. Double Sinawali Standard Six Count. (My class had fun with these the Monday night after I got back, these and the other double stick patterns he showed us on Friday.)  Anyway from there he left the Double Stick drills and went into empty hand reversal techniques.  TBH I wish he would have stayed with the double stick myself, but hey I enjoy the double stick and teach a good bit of these drills in my curriculum.  I digress; Rick showed some reversals off of a arm bar (2), and Jaye (Who I was working with) showed me another one (thanks Jaye, I did write that one down).  And then Rick went back to double stick and we did a disarm off of the high back hand feed, disarming off of the system #2 (cross body block and strike).

Dieter was up next
Datu Dieter started off discussing the DAVs method of classifying their disarms and disarming principles.

BREAK:  this was one of the cool things in this camp; that it allowed the attendees to see different ways of not only doing the techniques but how senior people have gone about classifying techniques, putting order into a system that we all know could be chaotic at times, and how they go about problem solving (how to make this technique work against the vast majority of people instead of just 70%), or how they have made Modern Arnis their own instead of being little Remy clones.  

Dan taught on disarming the first day and stressed angle stepping and body alignment, Tim taught on organizing the disarms A-D and having one disarm apply to all angles of attack, Dieter taught on his or the DAvs method of teaching on a base principle and applying it to 12 angles of attack.  All of them showed the same disarms at one time or another but they had a different take on them (similar but not the same) and definitely not the same way that GM Remy taught the disarms (or techniques).  I'm just using the disarming as an example here.  Anyway besides all of the feel good about seeing the instructors in the same venue working together and enjoying it, the content was excellent, and the INSTRUCTION was great as well.   :soapbox:

Back on subject
Dieter showed how the DAV move straight in when dealing with an attack (instead of the angle stepping) and then showed their principle of inserting the free hand to obtain disarms off of the #1-3 and the #2-4.  Now off of the high back hand feed he used the same wrapping motion of the free hand to show 3 different outcomes (disarms) all slight variations of the same wrap and hand position.  Then he used the same principle on the forehand feed.  Again going with the principle of the inserting the free hand off of the high back hand feed he demonstrated hitting first and then inserting the free hand.

From there he went right into single stick striking drills and then tied that together with twirling of the stick.  Showing how the twirling of the stick ties in with proper body mechanics (just like the striking drills) and so on.  Over all it was a great morning and afternoon of instruction.

After Dieter there was a session of round robin teaching where the instructors were each given a chance to have 5 minutes to show (teach and demonstrate, and allow the attendees to practice) a defense against a certain technique.  This again was a fun time and it allowed the students to see how each instructor made their art their own.  At first they taught on defenses against a high forehand feed and then it was against a high back hand feed.

Hope this gives everyone an idea of what was covered.
Mark


----------



## Bob Hubbard

A few more shots from Saturday


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Few more

Note, I'm doing a random sampling here.  There are 1,100+ on the CD for the camp. 
Anyone interested in purchasing it
US: $30US includes shipping within the US
Canada: $35US includes shipping to Canada
Europe: $45US includes shipping to anywhere in Europe.  

Electronic Delivery is available world wide at $25 US.  You don't get a cd, but a password protected Zip Archive.

To order, contact me for details.

NOTE: There are a few faces blurred out of the shots by request. Most shots are not cropped in to preserve the seminar feel.  I'll post a couple of the close ups next.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Close ups and Personals


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll be sending out the cd's later this week.  Making 1 last pass through to be sure I got things how I want them.

If you ordered one, drop me a note so I can confirm.

If you want one, let me know, rates are up a post.

Instructors copies will be sent out soon as Tim gets back from Poland as he has all your addresses, etc.  I'm working on the portraits this week and next.

You may repost these on your websites & facebook, as long as you do not remove the watermarking or edit them and give me credit (a simple "Photos by Bob Hubbard is fine and appreciated).

Questions, fire away.


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> A few more shots from Saturday
> View attachment 15221



Didn't you promise to thin me up a little?

I was unable to participate much at this camp due to nursing a back injury but I had a wonderful time meeting so many well-known practitioners of the art and especially finding out how down-to-earth they are. I had some very relaxed conversations with my seniors--yet another sense in which ego simply was not an issue. (I'm disappointed to see that no one has commented on Datu Dieter's spoon technique yet--very effective.) I met some people I had known only via the net and also got to see some instructors I rarely see and many old friends. (I also got to get some decent pizza and wings again!) It was a wonderfully positive atmosphere with instructors trying to build on what the previous one had said rather than trying to one-up the other guy. Thanks to all who came!


----------



## arnisador

Also, I'd like to say that the WMAA held a black belt test before the start of the camp. The 100th rank certificate for the org. was given out when the promotions were announced on Sat. at the banquet. (Of course, that's fewer than 100 people as some have been promoted more than once, but it was still a milestone for us!) We had some new black belts and also some promotions to higher rank. It was a two-hour test, including sparring at the end. Thanks to the guest instructors who sat on the board for us, and congratulations to those promoted!

-Jeff Leader
 WMAA Advisory Board Chair


----------



## Dan Anderson

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'll be sending out the cd's later this week.  Making 1 last pass through to be sure I got things how I want them.
> 
> If you ordered one, drop me a note so I can confirm.
> 
> If you want one, let me know, rates are up a post.
> 
> Instructors copies will be sent out soon as Tim gets back from Poland as he has all your addresses, etc.  I'm working on the portraits this week and next.
> 
> You may repost these on your websites & facebook, as long as you do not remove the watermarking or edit them and give me credit (a simple "Photos by Bob Hubbard is fine and appreciated).
> 
> Questions, fire away.


Hey Bob,

Have you sent out the discs yet?

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Check your PM's. Went out a day or 2 ago.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Bob Hubbard said:


> Check your PM's. Went out a day or 2 ago.


Been there.  Done that.  Major thanks!

Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson

Just got 'em.  A grand batch.  Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Dieter

Hello to all,

I would like to let you know the thread about the next camp, that follows this great and successfull family reunion camp from Buffalo:


The Best of the West Camp " in Dortmund, Germany.



You find the new thread here:


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...th-to-30th-of-September-2012-Dortmund-Germany



I hope you visit the thead and discuss this next great camp.


Datu Dieter Knüttel


----------

